# Devils Lake



## jbaincfl (Feb 5, 2003)

Anyone been out to Devil Lake. I am heading out the weekend of June 26 and July 17th. We usually fish pelican, Minnewaukan, Grahams, and six-mile. Anyone getting any eyes or slimers? Thanks


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

I haven't been out lately but I would also like to know.


----------

